

How To Influence Developers - ptzolov
https://speakerdeck.com/myusuf3/how-to-make-friends-and-influence-developers

======
lahwf
Pretty awesome talk for API Developers, Community organizers, and Open Source
Developers.

Actual talk video is here.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1igB5fk13k](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1igB5fk13k)

